# Renting via Facebook



## Maggi3 (May 25, 2019)

I'm curious if anyone has rented unseen from another service other than AirBnB, VRO, or HomeAway? Facebook Marketplace has many seemingly nice listings but no reviews and no guarantee that what I see is what I get. Same with VivaNuncio. I can't come down and look around before I rent.

What have others experiences been? I'm looking in CDMX or Mérida.

I did do a search before asking.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Be very very careful about renting a place you find on a non-booking site. There are tons of scams out there- you have no way of knowing if these places even exist and once you've sent a deposit, you'll never hear from the scammers again. The Airbnb community forum is filled with posts from unfortunate people who have fallen for these scam listings that they found on Craigslist, Facebook, etc. I know the booking sites like Airbnb, VRBO, etc. can charge hefty service fees, but at least you have recourse if something goes amiss.
I'd suggest renting through reputable booking site for a couple of weeks and using it as a home base to explore what else is available in the area longer-term.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Maggi3 said:


> I'm curious if anyone has rented unseen from another service other than AirBnB, VRO, or HomeAway? Facebook Marketplace has many seemingly nice listings but no reviews and no guarantee that what I see is what I get. Same with VivaNuncio. I can't come down and look around before I rent.
> 
> What have others experiences been? I'm looking in CDMX or Mérida.
> 
> I did do a search before asking.


For short term, try Booking.com that will give you a base from which you can find somewhere suitable. Or you could also try Days Inn.


----------

